# Acrylic tank inquiry



## Librasfinest09 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello GTAA!!!

I would like to get some advice regarding on where to buy acrylic tanks in GTA. I would also want to know our local manufacturers so I can reach out to them personally. I'm looking for a custom build between 200-350 Gal.

Thanks,

Rome


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Angelo of Saline Solutions is the only one that has been doing it for 10+ years in the GTA. He built a 700gal for a past client of mine.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Miracle’s also makes acrylic tanks


----------

